
Understanding Agent Cooperation - doener
https://deepmind.com/blog/understanding-agent-cooperation/
======
twic
Part of my brain briefly considered the possibility that this was an article
analysing the dynamics of Twin Peaks:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uxQjydfBOU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uxQjydfBOU)

